# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Shooting rest for ATV???

## dicksmith

Hi all
Im looking into getting a engineer to build me a gun rest which fits on the front of the atv (Honda 500) for shooting hares and bunnies.
Some photos of your set up would be great and suggestions are welcome.
Cheers

----------


## oraki



----------


## oraki

Just bits and pieces that were lying around. Wants to be high enuf to rest your elbows on handle bars so you've got 3 points of contact for stability. Gun rack is just low enuf to clear handle bars when turning. Put flares on front guards to stop mud and water from front tires spraying over gun

----------


## dicksmith

Cheers for that, looks like a great setup
Is that main frame of the gun rest made of polytheyn pipe?
Cheers

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

this what I used gun or rifle rest each side.
KH

----------


## dicksmith

Cheers for the photos, looks good
Do you get any vibration on the gun rest when the atv is at idle?

----------


## oraki

It's made out of tube from an old piece of exercise equipment. Just happened to trip over it oneday and thought I could re-use it. If it was 25mm wider the fishbin would've fitted inside it. It's stable at idle and has accounted to hundreds of bunnies/hares/wallabys and the odd deer. The spotlight sits in a tube which can pivot and rotate. Torch mounted on gun takes care of the runners when using the shottie

----------


## dicksmith

oh yea, thats bloody good to know

----------


## Wirehunt

I'll get some pic's tomorrow but one trick is not to make it to solid that way you can fine tune  :Wink:

----------


## greghud

you don't need to make something so big, or need an engineer to build something.
I went to the op shop and found an old desk lamp with the umbilical style head, removed the lamp and the base then found a scrap of pipe that fitted outside it.
I used 2 hose clamps to attach the pipe to the handlebars then made a v shaped rest and screwed it to the top of the old lamp. 
you can pivot around and take moving/multiple targets very easy and quick.
the rest can be removed and stored when not needed by simply lifting it out of the pipe.

that's it with the gps attached to it.

greg

----------


## Beetroot

Like others have posted in pictures, the best thing would be to have a bar mounted to the carrier (so it doesn't turn with the handle bars) at a height that is comfortable to shoot at and/or you can support your elbows on something.
Get some wood and just bodgy up something to work out what height is the most comfortable and practical, rather than guessing or taking someone else's measurements that may not suit you.

If it was me I'd also try to make it so it way removable (just in case it was in the way), something like motorbike handle bar clamps, or even a hose clamp type set up, that was easy to get on and off, but still held strong.

----------


## BRADS

Some fancy arse set ups.
I Carry a gun everyday at this time of year, shoot of a bipod so I just use the front box as a rest works fine, and is low, and hold lambing gear.
You don't won't something high that's going to stove your head in if you have a accident.
Same with gun racks, keep them low, never on the bars they go through your guts when the bike flips.......
Most sensible guns can go sideways on the carrier if they don't stick out, saves hitting them on trees/posts, also faster to grab.

----------


## Gibo

Nice and simple there Brads  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Happy

> Some fancy arse set ups.
> I Carry a gun everyday at this time of year, shoot of a bipod so I just use the front box as a rest works fine, and is low, and hold lambing gear.
> You don't won't something high that's going to stove your head in if you have a accident.
> Same with gun racks, keep them low, never on the bars they go through your guts when the bike flips.......
> Most sensible guns can go sideways on the carrier if they don't stick out, saves hitting them on trees/posts, also faster to grab.
> Attachment 39358
> Attachment 39359
> Attachment 39360


Where do you buy those mounts from ?
That would work well for me as well.

----------


## BRADS

> Where do you buy those mounts from ?
> That would work well for me as well.


The gun rack happy? Most gun shops have them, that set most be 10yrs old, pretty sure it was from hunting and fisting.

----------


## Gibo

Yip h&f have them still

----------


## The Claw

Made mine so that the box is attached to the shooting frame. That way if I need room to strap down packs etc it can remove the lot with 4 bolts. Put a piece of flat alloy between the gun holders on both sides of the lid of the box to add strength.

----------


## Wirehunt

Jesus @BRADS  you flatlanders   :Grin: 

Always rifle length ways. This is a major speed thing.  A good shooting frame also helps stop rollovers as well as acting like a rollbar if it does go all the way.  If your frame is to low it's next to useless in hill country, same if it's to far forward.

----------


## BRADS

> Jesus @BRADS  you flatlanders  
> 
> Always rifle length ways. This is a major speed thing.  A good shooting frame also helps stop rollovers as well as acting like a rollbar if it does go all the way.  If your frame is to low it's next to useless in hill country, same if it's to far forward.


Don't do roll bars mate they tend to kill people I just have insurance.
Buy the way, most of the tracks on our farm if you go off the side ya ain't coming back, as forum members that have been there will attest to.

----------


## Gibo

Ah yip, pretty steep  :Grin:  plenty of rocks to bust ya nut on too

----------


## Wirehunt

Flash Brads,  you have tracks.

----------


## Wirehunt

https://goo.gl/photos/VBuBLT9PzExUa7Y3A

----------


## Wirehunt

https://goo.gl/photos/8rphegXjzsfTs64B9

----------


## scottrods



----------


## 6x47

The setup from my old Suzuki Kingquad 500:





It is quickly removeable and has an integrated ammo box. Professionally made, powder-coated. It's now sitting abandoned in my garage as it doesn't for the new quad. Available for a nominal cost -if- you have the right quad..

Ignore the plywood cradle for the big gun- nothing to do with the rack.

----------


## madmaori

> Some fancy arse set ups.
> I Carry a gun everyday at this time of year, shoot of a bipod so I just use the front box as a rest works fine, and is low, and hold lambing gear.
> You don't won't something high that's going to stove your head in if you have a accident.
> Same with gun racks, keep them low, never on the bars they go through your guts when the bike flips.......
> Most sensible guns can go sideways on the carrier if they don't stick out, saves hitting them on trees/posts, also faster to grab.
> Attachment 39358
> Attachment 39359
> Attachment 39360


Wise words ,you hawkes bay fellas are a clever bunch!

----------

